# go to soft plastics



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I was pond bassin today after work using a soft plastic jerkbait. I am not very confident with slow soft baits for bass. What do you bassmasters throw when the weather gets funky?


----------



## shotie3 (May 26, 2007)

ac shiner -- black and silver
yum frog -- or grass rat
yum dinger drop shot -- smoke and pearl
Try it you'll like it!!!!!!


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Plastic wise, I like using Zoom Super Fluke (especially Watermelon Candy). Also, dropshot is another one of my favorites. and pretty much anything will work on a DS.

Surprisingly I did pretty well on a lipless crankbait during last years cold fronts. My favorite to throw in the shallow ponds I fish are floating Rat-L-Traps. Also, if you're fishing clear water, try regular jerkbaits.

I've also been told Jigs will work in almost any water/weather condition.

*BB*


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I downsize to 3 inch tubes, and 5 inch finesse worms mostly. Jig sizes i'll go either 1/8 oz to 3/16 oz and really try to slow the presentation down. For bigger profile I'll go with 4 inch tube but with 1/8oz weight for a slower fall.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I think I just fell in love with the Swim Senko. Caught a LM on my first cast ever with one....in a very very tough pond. Fished them weightless with a retrieve, then twitch, then pause to let it sink.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

when the water is stained or murky and low visibility black black black worms tubs senkos zeros etc...

when the water warms up some and starts to stablize ill switch over to watermelon, greenpumpkin, tequilla sunrise, silver & black, and throw some booyah boogybait peal or white/chart.


----------



## shotie3 (May 26, 2007)

Ask a simple question and get many diff.answers all are good. Heck you probabley even have baits that we all don't use.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I know they are crazy small but ive had some awesome catches when the bite is tough on small 3 inch black senkos. Just rig them with an appropriately sized hook like a #1 i think. Not a 1/0. If you fish them with florcarbon they sink almost as fast as a regular senko and the fish eat them up. Ive even caught some slab crappie on them. just drag them on the bottom.


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Gulp 7 in.Black Turtleback..Texas rigged..sloooooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

White Zoom Trick worm Weightless


----------

